# 1992 Mountain Cycles San Andreas



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

'nother one with new pictures via Wes Stearns @ Artist Eye photography. This always seemed to me to be one of the more successful early full suspension bikes and doesn't look too terribly dated even today.

More pics and details @ https://mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1992_Mtn_Cycle_San.html


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce photography.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

colker1 said:


> NIce photography.


They do look nice but I am getting close to finishing up the batch the Wes Stearns took. Back to the concrete wall:madman:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Cool. Of course I'm biased... LOL
Maybe if you're lucky, Robert Reisinger will stop by and make a comment. He sometimes haunts MTBR.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I know they offered them as a frame alone, but I still think they look WRONG assembled up with cantilevers and a skinny little mag fork.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> I know they offered them as a frame alone, but I still think they look WRONG assembled up with cantilevers and a skinny little mag fork.


I agree, heres one with the original disk brakes.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Those early ones were a good way to lose riding buddies - sounded like a shopping cart full of scrap metal on bumpy descents.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mechagouki said:


> Those early ones were a good way to lose riding buddies - sounded like a shopping cart full of scrap metal on bumpy descents.


Ha,ha, so true I remember being at the Norba Nationals in Big Bear In 93'. Standing ten feet off the trail of the down hill races. It sounded just as you described as one of those went by. I was talking to a racer down below and he offered me a test ride on one. I took him up on it and took a 30 minute spin around the lower trails. Nice ride for it's time and definately the most exotic at the time.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Weird, my 03-06 San An was dead quiet. 
They came with discs as an option, but they were offered as rim brake equipped as well. 
The discs came about, mostly because of the inverted forks. You couldn't run rim brakes on the inverted forks.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

First Flight said:


> 'nother one with new pictures via Wes Stearns @ Artist Eye photography. This always seemed to me to be one of the more successful early full suspension bikes and doesn't look too terribly dated even today.
> 
> More pics and details @ https://mombat.org/MOMBAT/Bikes/1992_Mtn_Cycle_San.html


Does the rubber bumper shock still work?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

It "works" as in holds the bike up unlike the Proflex bumpers that have usually disintegrated or turned to stone:thumbsup:


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> Weird, my 03-06 San An was dead quiet.
> They came with discs as an option, but they were offered as rim brake equipped as well.
> The discs came about, mostly because of the inverted forks. You couldn't run rim brakes on the inverted forks.


Actually, it has been done: (Mombat pic)


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Droolworthy.

There was one her in So Cal recently. I passed, as the guy wanted too much. 600 or so IIRC.


----------



## eviltroy (Aug 20, 2010)

I have one with serial no 10528.. built up with mags and xt. In fact almost identical to that one in the pics. It rides amazingly well for such an early full susser and climbs better than my 2010 rumblefish! The rear elastomer is still in good working condition.. but hell it is noisy on the downhills lol


----------



## msamusick (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it true that this design was started after the 2 partners had a falling out at Crosstrac?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

msamusick said:


> Is it true that this design was started after the 2 partners had a falling out at Crosstrac?


It seems like it would be an easy fix to throw a "real" shock on the back and have decent ride. Can and has it been done?


----------



## Devilock (Feb 28, 2011)

Sweet bike, holds up well over time.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey, I know this is kinda "outing" but I thought some of you Mountain Cycle fans might be interested in this: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/2511913693.html
A set of original disk brakes. I am in SD so I can probably pick them up and ship them if anyone is interested.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Those early ones were a good way to lose riding buddies - sounded like a shopping cart full of scrap metal on bumpy descents.


Mine sounded like a D6 Caterpillar dragging a skate sharpening machine behind it, you never needed bear bells or a pedestrian warning device. But at least there was no chain slap. They were a bit bouncy with the urethane suspension. And the ProStop1 brakes needed to be bled about once every two months, but with a 9" front and 8" rear brake, there was lots of stopping power.


----------



## TMLGN (Jul 25, 2011)

How much did these monsters weigh?


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

pretty hideous stuff.


----------

